# Lake Erie / Rocky River



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

Not much talk on here about kayak fishing so I thought I’d share. Conditions were great today. Paddled our of the Rocky about 1 mile. “Landed” 9 only kept 3.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I was out of Fairport in my yak. Caught about 30. Kept 3.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

That is a great day! --Tim


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was at Fairport yesterday. Caught 11 kept 6. Flatline flickershads. 1.5 hours.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

fishingful said:


> I was at Fairport yesterday. Caught 11 kept 6. Flatline flickershads. 1.5 hours.
> View attachment 314731


How far did you have to go out? Local lake is a little slow for eyes, and I've never been on Erie with my kayak.
Doug.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was .8 to a mile out. There were 2 footers out there. You dont have to go far. I had charters blowing by me to run 5 to 10 miles out. Kind of funny when i got them close.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

fishingful said:


> I was .8 to a mile out. There were 2 footers out there. You dont have to go far. I had charters blowing by me to run 5 to 10 miles out. Kind of funny when i got them close.


Nice! I've been wanting to go up there for some eyes, but I'm a little intimidated taking the kayak up to the big lake, mostly because I don't know of any good place to launch, and knowing how the lake can get nasty so quick. Are you using a trolling motor to troll, or paddling?


----------



## Sdtactac (Sep 7, 2018)

cueman said:


> Nice! I've been wanting to go up there for some eyes, but I'm a little intimidated taking the kayak up to the big lake, mostly because I don't know of any good place to launch, and knowing how the lake can get nasty so quick. Are you using a trolling motor to troll, or paddling?


I just paddle out of the Rocky if the wind is under 10mph you should be solid depending on the kayak. I have an Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 and can uncomfortably handle up to 2ft waves


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I just paddle. Using a Ocean Kayak scrambler 11. Proably take the Perception Acadia next time. Less room but easier and faster to paddle. Went out today and took 2 one 21 and the other was probably legal but let it go. They were deeper but in the same area had to bring out the deep diving stick baits. Only was out 1/2 hr. I figured them out on the second pass but was watching the storms come that never hit. I headed in.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

You definatly want to know how to self rescue. That yellow bag on the front is a paddle float. Also have a cell and marine radio with me. Fairport has a Coast Guard station. I can see it from where i was fishing *CG will get them on a cell or chanel 16.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

fishingful said:


> You definatly want to know how to self rescue. That yellow bag on the front is a paddle float. Also have a cell and marine radio with me. Fairport has a Coast Guard station. I can see it from where i was fishing *CG will get them on a cell or chanel 16.


Thanks, I have an old town topwater 120 with a rear mounted 45lb thrust trolling motor, and foot steering that I use for fishing, and have been on Mosquito lake in some pretty rough water and never felt like it was going to flip, I have a rope with a foot stirrup that I can use to flip the kayak back over and assist in getting back on it.

Is there any kayak access to Erie, that doesn't require a cart to get to the water? my yak is too heavy to carry very far, and I don't have a cart. At Mosquito, I can back up to the water, park, and slide my yak out and right into the water.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

cueman said:


> Is there any kayak access to Erie, that doesn't require a cart to get to the water?


Emerald Necklace Marina on the Rocky River


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

At Fairport you can use the port athority they have a PWC ramp that you can back right up to. 12 bucks to launch. Fairport Lakefront Park has access thats 30 to 40 yards from the parking lot. They will help you cary it to the water and let you unload as close as possible if you ask. You cant park in the unloading area. 3 bucks for to enter the park for out of county residents.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

There are a lot of kayak accessible spots like the ones mentioned or really any beach. Check out Cranberry Marina too. You don’t need to go out far. It was back in June but I had a few days where you get them on almost every cast in 20 fow.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

KTkiff said:


> There are a lot of kayak accessible spots like the ones mentioned or really any beach. Check out Cranberry Marina too. You don’t need to go out far. It was back in June but I had a few days where you get them on almost every cast in 20 fow.


Thanks, Cranberry Marina is a little too far for me, I made a cart, so that should open up more options for me, I scoped out fairport harbor park and it seems like a fairly easy launch for me there. I'm hoping the eyes aren't out too far, by the time I'm able to make it up there.
That had to be a blast catching one almost every cast!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Reach out to me when you plan on coming up. I go out a couple times a week and can let you know.


----------

